# VA schredders



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

22 year old from the REAL NOVA, i've been doin the damn thing for 9 years now. Lookin for people in the northern neck of VA/NOVA/MD to ride with. It's hard to find anyone when the nearest mountain is an hour and 20 away. Lookin do some serious traveling this winter and find some new spots. :cheeky4:


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

<----from SE VA down in Va Beach, 3hrs from Wintergreen, coppd a season pass for this winter:thumbsup: hit me up if you wanna meet up & ride at snowshoe, Wintergreen, 7 Springs sometime!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

for sure dude. i plan on hittin up wisp/caanan/snowshow/7springs as much as i can this winter. where's wintergreen???


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

hey, my name is Jenn & i'm from sterling (eastern loudoun county) & ride at seven springs (1st choice), snowshoe, liberty & whitetail. i'm always down to meet & ride w/ new people. i'm restricted to riding on the weekends cuz i've got kids that are with me during the week & then go to their father's on the weekends. i'm also carless at the moment, so i will be at the mercy of others this year, but maybe we can meet up at the resort sometime this season.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

Yoo brotha.. Im from Fairfax.. hit up all the local spots as much as I can..


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah I'm from Fairfax. Me and all the guys at my shop are always down to go ride wherever whenever (whenever I'm not in class or working that is, haha)


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

playbass311 said:


> Yeah I'm from Fairfax. Me and all the guys at my shop are always down to go ride wherever whenever (whenever I'm not in class or working that is, haha)


Word.. where do you work?

Willys? East coast? Fairfax Surf shop?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

whats up guys just joined im from vienna im 19, i ride at the local places all the time, ive been boarding for about 12 yeas now and would be willing to meet up at some places. The GF works at liberty too shes goes to school at mount st. marys so im always up there.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Im from southeast va down in Va Beach. I usually ride wintergreen or snowshoe. Been riding since 05 now, I ride solo alot as I dunno anyone down here who snowboards.


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

onel0wcubn said:


> Word.. where do you work?
> 
> Willys? East coast? Fairfax Surf shop?


I work at Willi's


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

playbass311 said:


> I work at Willi's


Word. I live down the street.. on the other side of wegmans. I've been in there a few times. Bought my girl some gear from there last year.


----------



## deerpark30 (Jun 27, 2009)

onel0wcubn said:


> Word. I live down the street.. on the other side of wegmans. I've been in there a few times. Bought my girl some gear from there last year.


Thats cool that we got so many people from va on here. I was starting to get kinda lonley. I am from Richmond,va thinking about getting a pass for massanutten. Hit me up though i am pretty flexiable when it comes to it.


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

onel0wcubn said:


> Word. I live down the street.. on the other side of wegmans. I've been in there a few times. Bought my girl some gear from there last year.


Sweet man, yeah we have a pretty cool shop, feel free to come by and chill whenever. We are always down to talk about riding and are always down to go ride in the winter.


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

if yall ever wanna meet up at wintergreen or snowshoe for the day to ride lemme know. im always game to meet new people & ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

playbass311 said:


> Sweet man, yeah we have a pretty cool shop, feel free to come by and chill whenever. We are always down to talk about riding and are always down to go ride in the winter.


For sure.. I'll have to come in and chill with you guys.. whats your name?

Jonathan.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I'm not a VA gangsta but I live like a stones throw from liberty and whitetail. Also make a few springs trips each year.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey I'm Mark from Winchester, will be hitting Whitetail mostly....


----------



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

onel0wcubn said:


> For sure.. I'll have to come in and chill with you guys.. whats your name?
> 
> Jonathan.


Word, my names Leo. I'm the only Asian guy that works at the shop, can't miss me. haha.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

playbass311 said:


> Word, my names Leo. I'm the only Asian guy that works at the shop, can't miss me. haha.


Word :laugh:


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

yoo what kind of discount do you get at willy's? My girl liked some pants and I think I want to cop a new jacket..


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

*Happy Hour in Fairfax*

Hey you fairfax people out there.. We're doing a Happy Hour on Monday 11.23 at Rio Grande @ Fairfax Corner. Will be there at 5pm till whenever.

Come out and have a few brews


----------

